
I would love your feedback on my current project: HTTPS://stimufy.com - __LeoNeo__
https://stimufy.com
======
__LeoNeo__
I would love your feedback on my current project:

[https://stimufy.com](https://stimufy.com)

~~~
grzm
If it meets this guidelines, this is likely better posted as a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

